# Leeds UK



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Leeds is a city and metropolitan borough in West Yorkshire, England. 
the entire city has a population of 810,800 (2011 est.), making it the 24th-most populous city in the European Union.*









*Central Leeds at night*​
Leeds is the cultural, financial and commercial heart of the West Yorkshire Urban Area, which at the 2001 census had a population of 1.5 million, and the Leeds city region, an economic area with Leeds at its core, had a population of 2.9 million. Leeds is the UK's largest centre for business, legal, and financial services outside London.

Historically a part of the West Riding of Yorkshire, Leeds can trace its recorded history to the 5th century when the Kingdom of Elmet was covered by the forest of "Loidis", the origin of the name Leeds. The name has been applied to many administrative entities over the centuries. It changed from being the appellation of a small manorial borough, in the 13th century, through several incarnations, to being the name attached to the present metropolitan borough. In the 17th and 18th centuries Leeds became a major centre for the production and trading of wool. Then, during the Industrial Revolution, Leeds developed into a major industrial centre; wool was still the dominant industry but flax, engineering, iron foundries, printing, and other industries were important. From being a compact market town in the valley of the River Aire in the 16th century Leeds expanded and absorbed the surrounding villages to become a populous urban centre by the mid-20th century.




"Chugger" in Leeds by Richard Corfield (M0RJC), on Flickr


Leeds Cathedral by namraf, on Flickr


leeds skyline by Paul Mallett, on Flickr


Leeds City Centre by namraf, on Flickr



Commercial Street, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr



Commercial Street, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr



Albion Place, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


Leeds Town Hall by namraf, on Flickr



Leeds, West Yorkshire by namraf, on Flickr



Leeds, West Yorkshire by namraf, on Flickr



Leeds City Centre by namraf, on Flickr



Kirkgate, Leeds City Centre by namraf, on Flickr



The Corn Exchange, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr



The Corn Exchange, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr



The Victoria Quarter, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


The Victoria Quarter, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


Leeds Town Hall by namraf, on Flickr


Thorntons Arcade, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


Leeds Civic Hall by namraf, on Flickr


Park Row, Leeds
 by namraf, on Flickr


The Victoria Quarter, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


Leeds City Centre by namraf, on Flickr


Granary Wharf, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


Leeds Town Hall by namraf, on Flickr


1 City Square, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr


Briggate, Leeds by namraf, on Flickr



Leeds Civic Hall by namraf, on Flickr



Leeds, West Yorkshire by namraf, on Flickr



Mural in Leeds by namraf, on Flickr













































































A land fit for heroes to live in? by photoshack 07, on Flickr


Bridgewater 1 by rhaigh2518, on Flickr











Street snapshot Leeds by fengyboy, on Flickr



On Briggate by Briggate.com, on Flickr


County Arcade, Victoria Quarter, Leeds by Paul in Leeds, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Leeds Town Hall by reinholdbehringer, on Flickr



































By YorkieBen















































]


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Clarence Dock Panoramic HDR by | Chris Thompson |, on Flickr


Clarence Dock 5 by | Chris Thompson |, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

City Square by Jon Bannister, on Flickr


Leeds at night by Jon Bannister, on Flickr



Bridgewater place by Jon Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Barge at Night. by bojangles_1953, on Flickr


Bridgewater Place, Leeds by Phil Songa, on Flickr


Hotel HRD by b.waterhouse91, on Flickr


Leeds City Square by nwg2008, on Flickr


Opal 3, Leeds by Mexico75, on Flickr


Opal 3, Leeds by Mexico75, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Leeds Skyline from Bridgewater Place by idb1979, on Flickr


Frozen City by Dewy631, on Flickr



Winter sunrise across South Leeds by tricky ™, on Flickr



Snow View by MarkE_T, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

round tower by car 67, on Flickr


broadcasting tower by car 67, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

wiggleyleeds said:


>


....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

impressive skyline at night!!


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Slow shutter speed  by Tawona Master-T Chifamba, on Flickr



Light by Tawona Master-T Chifamba, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

EverLast said:


> Queens Hotel Roof, Leeds by Mexico75, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great new thread....wonderful photos from Leeds.:cheers:


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^

Cheers


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

32148853


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic photos! Leeds looking really smart! The city seems quite well preserved yet there is a great mix of old and new.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Leeds festival*

*80,000 visitors *


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Bricks said:


> Fantastic photos! Leeds looking really smart! The city seems quite well preserved yet there is a great mix of old and new.


Cheers bricks, and yes Leeds has a big mix of new and old, thats one of the things i like about Leeds the most.


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

Fantastic pics of Leeds, as a southerner I didn't realise Leeds had such a great collection of historic and contemporary architecture.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

---


----------



## this_city (Jul 5, 2010)

the old 1960s polytechnic buildings... reborn as student accommodation

Photo Stream-207 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Photo Stream-206 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Photo Stream-208 by 3chordboy, on Flickr

Old Broadcasting House... part of the former BBC complex, now a Leeds Met owned building

Old Broadcasting House, Leeds, 5th March 2012 by 3chordboy, on Flickr

Broadcasting Tower lurking like a big ginger brother 

Untitled by 3chordboy, on Flickr

The top end of Meanwood Valley, Outer Ring Road north of Leeds

Untitled by 3chordboy, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tower Works under redevelopment


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

New Leeds Arena Under -construction


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lower Briggate, Leeds by Tim Green aka atoach, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

DSC01654 by blazej_ch, on Flickr


DSC01659 by blazej_ch, on Flickr


----------



## this_city (Jul 5, 2010)

The Suburbs... Roundhay and Gledhow

The Methleys, Chapel Allerton

The Methleys by 3chordboy, on Flickr

Gledhow Valley...

Gledhow Valley 1 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Gledhow Valley 2 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Gledhow Valley 5 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Gledhow Valley 6 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Gledhow Hall 1 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Gledhow Hall 2 by 3chordboy, on Flickr

Roundhay Park...

Roundhay Park 1 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Roundhay Park 4 by 3chordboy, on Flickr

The Mansion in Roundhay Park

Roundhay Park 6 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Roundhay Park 7 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Roundhay Park - The View from The Mansion by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Roundhay Park - The Mansion by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Roundhay Park - Clock Tower 4 by 3chordboy, on Flickr


Roundhay Park - Bandstand 1 by 3chordboy, on Flickr

And finally... The Roundhay Fox. great little pub, well worth a visit if you're in the area 

The Roundhay Fox by 3chordboy, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Roundhay Park - Upper Lake


Roundhay Park, Leeds by andysheader (Posiview), on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Leeds Photo of the Day by ade_mcfade, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Trinity Leeds Under-Construction


Trinity Leeds Shopping by Fowle_23, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Queens Hotel City Square Leeds by timlumley, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Leeds Supercar Meet by johnmw5, on Flickr


6364 by BobPetUK, on Flickr



6417 by BobPetUK, on Flickr


6305 by BobPetUK, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Leeds Railway Station by Blazinfuji, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

2012-04-05 002 Knight's Way Bridge by martyn jenkins, on Flickr

2012-04-05 003 Leeds Lock by martyn jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

IMG_0332.JPG by timlumley, on Flickr


IMG_0333.JPG by timlumley, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

From Manor Mills Leeds by timlumley, on Flickr


----------

